

What did Unit Tests ever do for us Anyway? - grokfu
http://grokfu.tumblr.com/post/2881586902/what-did-unit-tests-ever-do-for-us-anyway

======
jdp23
well said! deciding up front to make unit testing (and/or behavior driven
design) a key part of your software quality strategy pays huge benefits. it's
weird that more people don't do it.

